# Aircraft Carrier Coffee Table



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

A friend approached me a few weeks ago about building an aircraft carrier coffee table for his retirement.

Pic 1: I first started with a draft version I made from pine while I decided on what type of wood to use for the actual table.

Pic 2: The center cut out will be used to display a previous project of an Ordnanceman symbol...wings and flaming bomb.

Pic 4(downloaded in the wrong order): Stock I decided to go with.....a repurposed table I bought off Craigslist for $45. It was an old table and showed signs of joint separation so I ripped and reglued. After a few passed through the drum sander I managed to salvagle just about all of the 1 1/2" thickiness.

Pic 3: The initial cut out from the repurposed table. I used a spiral pattern bit. It was pricey but cut through the wood like a hot knife goes through butter.

The next step with be to cut rabbets in the top and the bottom of the center hole. Glass will fill the top and I'll used 1/4"ply to countersink from the bottom to hold the intarsia piece. 

More to follow as time permits.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

-I gotta tell you Al, I love your work. This is going to rock! I love your ordie wings, and the carrier is great. Fantail, junkyard, its all there. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

As a former Aviation Ordnanceman (BB Stacker) myself, I will be watching this thread.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

That is really nice. 
An inspiration 




_____________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*A little progress....but not much*

I've been nursing hernia surgery for the last week so haven't been able to do much of anything. I was flipping through my phone and remembered I had taken a couple update pics the night before my surgery. 

Again, not much progress to report but did get the rabbets cut for the top and bottom of the center cutout. The top is 3/16" deep for glass and the bottom is 1/4" to allow for the backingboard to mount flush. I was cautious with the router in effort to prevent tear out for clean cuts. I made three passes for each cut using the different sized bearings for my rabbet bit and all turned out perfectly. 

I also have a large bit similar to a roundover that I ran across the bow, stern and angle. The standard roundover wouldn't give the right slope to match what a real deck looks like. Everything else I just used a 1/8" roundover around the rest of the top and bottom just to take off the sharp edges. 

The next phase will be the island. More to follow.....


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping your feeling better. Looking forward to seeing some progress. What are the overall dimensions?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks good Al. What size bit did you use on the rounddown? It definitely looks truer with that larger roundover. Can't wait to see what you do for the island. Great job man. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Hoping your feeling better. Looking forward to seeing some progress. What are the overall dimensions?


She's right at 46 inches bow to stern x 22 inches port to starboard. Makes me think of a quick story for you.....when I was a youngster for whatever reason I always lost reference to port and starboard when I was moving around the carrier. Then one day the lightbulb must have turned on.....to this day I never lose reference because I always remember I had to take the trash out to the port quarter.....:laughing: .


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good, I'm sure he'll be happy with it when you are done.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

rayking49 said:


> What size bit did you use on the rounddown? It definitely looks truer with that larger roundover.
> 
> 
> A pic is better than my poor explaination...so here's the standard roundover and the bit I went with. It gives a little more tapered cut.
> ...


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> She's right at 46 inches bow to stern x 22 inches port to starboard. Makes me think of a quick story for you.....when I was a youngster for whatever reason I always lost reference to port and starboard when I was moving around the carrier. Then one day the lightbulb must have turned on.....to this day I never lose reference because I always remember I had to take the trash out to the port quarter.....:laughing: .


I was taught this about 16 years ago and it always helps me remember:

Left-Port-Red-Toot toot

Left is port, the color light is red on the left sides, and two toots mean the vessel is going to port.


----------



## chopsaw32 (Dec 8, 2012)

a pictures worth a thousand words  i love your work, absoluteky amazing.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Your friend is going to love that table. Can't wait to see it finished. Hope you are healing well.

My mom taught me a phrase when I was young: "Jonnie left port!" and it has stuck. Still pops in my head when I have to orient myself on a boat or ship.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I remember that port and left both have four letters. That's kinda boring compared to the way ya'll remember it. I remember my first general quarters on board FORRESTAL when they said "up and forward on the port side, down and aft on the starboard side"... I thought crap, what now?

Didn't mean to get too off topic... just a fond memory.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*LT Dan..I got magic legs.....here's the leg mock up*

I got a little time in the garage to work on the legs tonight. Here's a mock up for tonighti's effort. Everything seems to fit up nicely so on to the next stage of sanding and glue up. 

I also got the backing board for the center cutout. I'll probably drop the top off tomorrow to get the glass cut. 

More to follow....


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep. I'm liking it more and more.


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

This is tremendously cool. It's also a nice job. I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> My mom taught me a phrase when I was young: "Jonnie left port!" and it has stuck. Still pops in my head when I have to orient myself on a boat or ship.


Or it's always good to have some red port wine left.

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I was able to drop off the table top to get the glass cut this week. It should be ready on Monday. I had a few minutes this morning to glue up the intarsia part to keep the progress moving. This is my first real attempt at intarsia and I think I will have more projects in the future. 

Now I just have to finish the island and my part will be done.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

OH YES! Aviation Ordnance!! My favorite!!!!
Great job!


----------



## KLadwig (Oct 6, 2012)

As a former ordie myself, I love those wings. Are the wings one piece with details carved in or a bunch of individual pieces? The more intarsia I see, the more I want to get back to a project I've been putting off.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

KLadwig said:


> Are the wings one piece with details carved in or a bunch of individual pieces? The more intarsia I see, the more I want to get back to a project I've been putting off.


They are individual pieces shaped and glued. The wings are ash, the bomb is walnut and the flames are mahogany and bloodwoood. It is addicting for sure. I was always intimidated to give it a try thinking I had to be a pro at the scroll saw but once you get to shaping, it all comes together nicely. 

The hardest part is getting started....whatcha waiting for..ha....


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What wood is the flames? I really like that.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

rayking49 said:


> What wood is the flames? I really like that.


I used some mahogany and bloodwood. If I do another one I think I will add a little yellow in the flame....I think I was some at Woodcraft called osage orange.....


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

They also sell yellowheart.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*The Island....*

Ok, so I failed to make any attempt to design the island prior to hitting the on switch at the table saw....not recommended. :no: 

My going in was to make the island in a way that the flag and ribbons could be displayed behind glass. I got the flag part made but the scale is too large if I include a framed in box below what you see to include the ribbons. 

So this is what I came up with.... The flag that will be used is smaller than what is pictured so more stars will be visible. I only had a larger flag and just wanted to see what it would look like. If I go with what is pictured, I still need to add some details like the antennas, windows, and the base. The one good thing about this version is that the base part would be large enough to put a brass plate with the recipient's name, service dates, etc. 

So what do you guys think.....does this resemble an island minus the details......be honest, I need the constructive feedback.


----------



## 1341shadowboxmstr (Aug 13, 2012)

Did the ammo can idea not work out man ?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

1341shadowboxmstr said:


> Did the ammo can idea not work out man ?


It did and it didn't..... I got it cut out ok but wasn't going to have enough room to mount the flag and ribbons like I wanted too. Then again, I ended up not having enough room going with what I made here. I haven't abandoned the idea just yet..... 

The guy it's going to is coming over to check it out so I'll let him decide what he wants to go with. I'm just chomping at the bit to put some paint on this thing but the deal was for him to finish so have to remove my emotional attachment...
:surrender:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I would recognize that as an aircraft carrier immediately - you did a fantastic job! I love the flag in the tower.

If it were me, I wouldn't want it painted - just natural finish.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm sure your friend will be very happy with it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

The build is complete so ready for my friend to pick up and get it painted. For today I just finished up the island and gave everything one last sand. My friend dropped off the flag, rank insignias and ribbons took up to see how she would look. He is going to add a brass plate at the base of the island with his name, service dates, etc. 

I will post some pics after she's painted, I hope the painter does her justice.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That came out really nice. Your friend should be extremely pleased. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Fanominal job Al 
Your friend is going to love owning that table. Not a fan of paint, but we will soon find out.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the details you added at the back of the island. That looks real good Al.


----------



## whaledog (Jul 16, 2012)

As always very impressive! I think the island looks great and is an accurate depiction. A few radar antennas could add bit more to it.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Love the way it turned out. Great job!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Now that's one creative and unique table! Bravo. Or is that alpha bravo?! You did a fine job, sir. Your friend will definitely cherish it.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*D-U-N...done*

I guess I couldn't stand the thought of someone else finishing something I made so here's my attempt at painting an aircraft carrier. 

I am going to add an antenna as Whaleog suggested but othewise done for my part. The recipient is going to add a brass plate at the bottom of the island and mount his ribbons...I used mine just to see what it would look like. 

Fun build and sorry to see it go. I sent the recipient some pics tonight and he was speechless....that made it worth the effort. 

Enjoy and thanks for following along.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*D-U-N...done*

I guess I couldn't stand the thought of someone else finishing something I made so here's my attempt at painting an aircraft carrier. 

I am going to add an antenna as Whaleog suggested but othewise done for my part. The recipient is going to add a brass plate at the bottom of the island and mount his ribbons...I used mine just to see what it would look like. 

Fun build and sorry to see it go. I sent the recipient some pics tonight and he was speechless....that made it worth the effort. 

Enjoy and thanks for following along.


----------



## TimM (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, great job!


----------



## 1341shadowboxmstr (Aug 13, 2012)

Brother man that turned out awesome. I'm getting to be the same way about my stuff now. I get through working on a project and want to keep it for myself. About to finish up the sword display in the next few days. Hope you had a good Christmas and happy New year man.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm liking that a lot. Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys....already got orders for a few more today. That's what I get for showing everyone pictures at work...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

New orders no doubt. That turned out awesome.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very cool, nicely done! Maybe little helipad coasters? :laughing:


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

That is incredibly unique. You should be extremely proud of that table. I think the paint was a good idea in this situation. I know your friend will enjoy it for a very long time.


----------

